# Parking at the beach near sandringham



## MattS (May 19, 2008)

Hi

Staying at the Sandringham ccc site this w/end and promised the kids a trip to the beach. Any recomendations of nearby beaches that have good m/home parking as I don't really want to find height barriers everywhere?

Looking forward to some expert tips.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## stevec195 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hunstanton has a dedicated M/home car park with space for about 20. Right by the beach too.


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

A bit further down the coast but there is a huge car park at Snettisham just behind the beach


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi MattS

You've set quite a challenge. This is my neck of the woods and beach parking is hard to find on the Norfolk coast.

However, try these:-

Holkham Beach near Wells - there is a fee to pay £3.00) but you will get your motorhome parked OK - Horse Boxes etc park there so you should too. It's a 200 metre walk to the best beach in the world. The final shots in the film Shakespear in Love was filmed there.

You could also try the Cliff end of Hunstanton, towards Old Hunstanton and walk back to the prom and beach.

Wells could also be a possibility if you could find somewhere to park up at the back of the town.

Will have a think and post any that I think would be useful

Good Luck

David


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi Wells next the sea is ok, head towards the lifeboat station big car park past the campsite £3.50 all day. Cafe and loo! over the dune and you are on the beach where they film Kingdom walking up and down looking for his brother  Parked up there last week cooked lunch nice glass, then walked up though the trees with the dogs back along beach had tea, not much on TV so packed up and came home 8)


----------

